# Shotgun Work?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I just finished a couple of the predator hunting tatics articles on the predator page of NoDak Outdoors.

I'm curious; does anyone use a shotgun to hunt coyotes? 
I'm new to this and am wondering if a shotgun in 12 or 10 ga. with BB's, buckshot, or the Dead Coyote Heavy Shot, is a viable opion, as a weapon choice, in the Northern Great Plains area of the country?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yup, I'd suggest buckshot myself. Hevi Shot is too expensive to be shooting coyotes with, imo. Anything in the department of 00-04 shot would be just fine if you can get them in close enough. In MN you can use a spotlight in January, February and half way through March if you're using a shotgun, I think I may have to get mine out even after duck season's over with.

Also, use the tightest choke you have in your shotgun, you wanna get as many pellets into that sucker as you can.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It is one of my goals to get a coyote with the shotgun this season. I have had ample opportunities to do that, but it seems as though everytime I leave my shotgun in the truck I have a yote at 25 yards or less. Now I carry it with me EVERY stand.

As far as Hevi Shot goes. Yeah at 3 bucks a pop it is spendy, but if it means the difference between dragging a dog to the truck over losing one with another type of ammo, especially if I am out west on a 2 day hunting trip, the 3 dollars means nothing to me.

I suggest everyone pattern their own shotgun. Each gun will handle loads and chokes different. Below is a session I did this summer with my shotgun. I have included my findings. I didn't get around to do any more testing but I will in the future. Take a look.

BELOW IS MY POST FROM THIS SUMMER:

I have never done this before, but since shooting a coyote with my shotgun is a goal of mine for this next season, I had to get on this. Like I said, I have never patterned a shotgun, so if you have suggestions as to what I should do next, let me know.

I went out this morning and tried 4 combinations of choke/loads. I did all the shooting at 40 yards. I put the bead right on the yellow circle and pulled the trigger.

I shoot a Browning BPS Pump 12 Gauge that can handle 3" shells. The Hevi Shot Dead Coyote shells were 3" T Shot. The 4 Buck shells were 2 3/4 inch Winchester Super X.

*Full Choke with 4 Buck - 4 Pellets in a 12" circle*










*Full Choke with Dead Coyote T Shot - 4 Pellets in a 12" circle*










*Carlson's Dead Coyote Choke with 4 Buck - 12 Pellets in a 12" circle*










*Carlson's Dead Coyote Choke with Hevi Shot Dead Coyote T Shot - 34 Pellets in a 12" circle*










From what I see I think I will work with that Carlson's Dead Coyote Choke Tube. For 30 dollars it seems like a good deal.

What would you do next? Try some others ranges and distances? Are there any other combos or variables I should try? Like I said I am new to this shotgunning game. Thanks!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

FallGuy,
That's a really good pattern with the T Dead Coyote at 40 yeards. I'd think that that would do some damage. I've read that you can put an animal down out to 60 or 70 yards with the Dead Coyote. I don't know about that, but I'd say, from that pattern, that you will definately knock one over at 40 or 50 yards.

You say those choke tubes are about $30 or so? What choke is it? I've always heard that buckshot and large steel shot does best through very open chokes. I may have to look for one of those somewhere. 
Awesome patterns.
Thanks for the comeback
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

From what I have read bigger shots like buck at T can't be shot through TOO TIGHT of a choke or it will actually spread out worse rather than constrict.

The choke I used is called a Dead Coyote choke made by Carlson's. I can't remember the constriction amount but you could find it on your website. I want to say like .682 or something (I think that number sticks in my head). But look it up for sure.


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

i only hunt with a shot gun and a pistol .....i use slugs in my 12 gauge and armour piercers in my glock


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

yotetracker said:


> i only hunt with a shot gun and a pistol .....i use slugs in my 12 gauge and armour piercers in my glock


How far do you shoot them?
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I've had very similar results to Fallguys patterns. I shoot a Stoeger M2000 with a Carlson's dead coyote choke and 3" dead coyote. I would not recommend shots past 50 yards. Within that range I am very confident and have shot several with a shot gun. It is all I can use at night(no buck shot) or a rim fire.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Nothing better than shooting a coyote with a shotgun, I perfer Dead Coyote With the dead coyote choke Tube .

If the coyote hold up too far for the shotgun, Then I have the trusty rifle next to me!!!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

3 dollar shell. 40 dollar coyote on the furshed wall


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

as close as i can get them.....id be happy if everytime i had them 2 feet from my face. but if i dont have them atleast 50 yards or so i wont waste my shot its better to be safe and try another day opposed to making a wise dog to your calls.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I love to get the dead coyote but there just too expensiveto me.
I'll just use my turkey loads with a extra full choke. :beer:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

its worth it in my opinion!!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone shoot much buckshot, like 4 buck, or magnum lead BB's at them? Are they too big and heavy for BB's?

Good yoting,
Dan


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Would I want to shoot anything bigger than 4 through a superfull choke in my 870. I have some remington no. 4 pheasant loads and might grab a box of no. 2 fo turkeys and coyotes but didn't know how big I would want to get in that much constriction. If you are a rookie I can see why you wouldn't want dead coyote because I would hate to buy a 40 dollar box of shells and end up not liking the sport and having a 40 dollar box of shells left over but if you are a seasoned predator hunter they might be a good investment. Would no. 2 be too much for foxes. I seen one in my area and don't want to ruin the fur encase i want to do a mount.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I think #2's would work good on foxes :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't mind spending the money for the shells. If I get into the sport and find I don't care for I can always shoot them Dead Coyote at geese.

I just don't want to go out undergunned for them. I hate the idea of crippling anything and want to make sure I have enough gun to reach them and kill them cleanly. By the same token, I don't want to be frustrated by coyotes that I can call and see but not be able to reach because I have the wrong peashooter with me. Maybe packing both a rifle and a scattergun is the best idea?

That's why the question about using a shotgun. I don't know if they can be called in close enough for a shotgun or if a rifle is a better choice.

Remember, I've never hunted them before and I'm probably not going to be too good at it to start with, so which would be the best choice? I don't know.

Opinions, opinions, I need opinions. :lol:

Thanks for the help 
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

pattern you shotgun and see what works best and certain ranges


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

LeviM is correct, it is very important to pattern your shotgun using a large backstop. I use cardboard or wrapping paper stapled to my home made target stand. Copper plated and buffered lead BB's work well on coyotes if shot through the right choke. My Browning BPS takes the old standard invector tubes. I use a Hastings .655 card shooter tube and it gives me a 45 yard sure kill range on coyotes. They don't make my old favorite Win. XX magnum fodder with 1&5/8 ounces of shot anymore. Federal offers a 3" shell with 1&7/8 ounces of BB's that should work well. Right now I am testing some Hevi-Shot "Dead Coyote" fodder. Best results so far have been with a Kicks Buck Kicker X-full tube which is a .690. This tube gives me five yards or more over the old BB load. I have a new tube from Comp-n-Choke coming via UPS, so I will have more info very soon.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

My new Comp-n-Choke X-full didn't shoot the Dead Coyote fodder any better than my Kicks tube, but look what it does with Federal 3" #4 BUCK. This is buckshot now, not #4 bird.


----------

